# My truck pictures



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

1.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

2.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

3.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

4.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I got my truck stock as a rock 2 years ago and now this is what it looks like. I did all the work myself. What do you think?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

f*ck 50k! I dont even think you can jump that thing! Mine is tricked out to but no were near 50k. What mods have you done not pictured?


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

pretty nice, but the tires look wimpy for that truck. where u live?


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I think it is BADASS


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

badass but needs bigger rims and tires


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

kawi ryder said:


> 4.


 It's a FORD!








Later
Eric


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

does it say F-150? If you wanted to make it a real nice mod, shoulda gone with the beast F-350 :laugh: either way, you did good job by yourself


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I live in Cali. I can jump it but it is much more heavy than a little pre runner. Those are actually old pictures. I have dont more work to it since that. Most of the money went into suspension. Up front I have dual Fox Shox with reserves, air bump stops with suspension straps. The aluminum wheel wells that you see. I have Foxs in back. I spent a few grand on the sterio, custom hood, baja fenders, lights, bumper. Most of the money went into cuztom fabercation work. I went with an F150 cuz it has independent front suspension and is lighter than a 350. for what it is this truck goes great off-road. It you cant tell its 4x4 too.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

a truck is a truck, i wouldnt buy a ford, but thats a nice truck. tell me its got a supercharger.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Nice Choice kawi did not think of that


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

nice truck







but yeah 50 g's into that??


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

Tiiiight!














Sure to get some tail with that chick magnet







Im not old enough to drive yet so i would have put the 50k into a hugeass p tank and shoal :nod:


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Now when I say 50Gs I mean the truck was 34,000 new and the other 16,000 was custom work.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

kawi ryder said:


> Now when I say 50Gs I mean the truck was 34,000 new and the other 16,000 was custom work.


 Thats more like it. I was going to say you got screwed if you paid 50k in mods!


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

That is a Sweet ass truck!!!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

looks nice, but damn, $50 grand


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

xlt or lariat?


----------



## amanpkeeper (Dec 7, 2003)

I hope you have a really nice place. Anyone who spends 50 on a vehicle better be making 6 figures. Vehicles depreciate in value. You should buy 50 acres with a couple of ponds to make a REAL piranha tank. (feed them farm animals)


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

tinyteeth said:


> a truck is a truck, i wouldnt buy a ford, but thats a nice truck.


Why not? Fords OWN!!! People have to drop the whole bad image thing that Fords used to have. All motor companies have had their bad years, and Ford has been out of those bad years for quite some time now. They are very dependable and well-built vehicles, especially the trucks. I love my Explorer, so much that I have a pair of them!

Anyways, nice truck! I just don't get that big silver plate thing in the front, but whatever gets you off, ya know!


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

It is an 02 XLT FX4. I live at my parents house so I dont have to worry about paying rent money so I just spend it on my truck, fish and other stuff. btw i would love to supercharge it and get front and rear air lockers some day if i can ever afford it.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

dracofish said:


> tinyteeth said:
> 
> 
> > a truck is a truck, i wouldnt buy a ford, but thats a nice truck.
> ...


 Silver plate is a skid plate. I used to have one on my truck but it got demolished when I was run off the road.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

I live at my parents house so I dont have to worry about paying rent money so I just spend it on my truck, fish and other stuff.







still it is a nice looking truck!


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Ford=fix or repair daily


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> Ford=fix or repair daily


 Funny, I've never had any major problems with either of mine yet all the trucks of other "comparable brands" I've had in the past were mondo lemons.


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> Ford=fix or repair daily


 Man everybody has to lighten up on the whole "Ford is a shitty vechile thing" I work for Ford and I know straight up that Ford is as good and even better than other trucks in the industry.... Recently I went to Halifax,NS for the Ford truck convention and there were new 2004 Dodge Rams, 2004 Chevs, and The Almighty 2004 Ford F-150.. We did various test on them like cruising speeds and compfortability.. We were on a race trck... We also did the tug of war test and nothing could compare to the Ford, it just pulled the other competitors while the other guys were burning their tires off, but not the Ford.... It was rated the Best truck in the Universe........
So for those of you who think Ford suck I Don't think you've driven a Ford lately.. And the reason why so many people say bad things about Ford is because theres so many Fords out there that there has to be some problems.... Ford is the Best selling truck in Canada...
Ryan


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

anstey said:


> InIndiana said:
> 
> 
> > Ford=fix or repair daily
> ...


 explain the new diesel to me that how many recalls have there been?ford does make a nice truck but the diesel














i will take a cummins over that any day and there turning sucks not for a town driver just my 2 cents and dude with the truck looks good but i would have spent the money else where fox shocks? how much are you going to use them? i think all that stuff is over priced for how much you really use it.


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

No car is built well if they were built well why do we have all these problems? My dad has a v 10 ram. He says wonce u get up to 120 it just keeps going. He's never done it but he;s a mechanic and alot of the people including him self go to test the cars and he said it just keeps going. Its got some nice sized offroad tires on it but thats all. I will get pics up when he is home. Kawi u must be loaded having bikes dirtbikes and a nice truck. In 1 of the shots showing your bike I could see the houses around u it was crazy.


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

hays98 said:


> anstey said:
> 
> 
> > InIndiana said:
> ...


 I think you're a little jelous and can't afford a nice truck..(jk) yeah I agree Man to a certain point but you have to looka t all the other trucks out there that have the same trouble and you don't hear people shittin on those trucks. Why is it that everyone has to sh*t on Ford's. I love Fords and I always will.. I think there Deisel Rocks. Have you ever drove one of them???
The Cummins????? Come on man get with it....
Ryan


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I don't mind ford trucks, but don't get me going on the 5.slow disgusttang. im a chevy guy when it comes to v-8 performance


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

for our retarded dads
fix or repair daily
found on road dead
found in retards driveway

anyone got anymore


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> I don't mind ford trucks, but don't get me going on the 5.slow disgusttang.


I agree there. The only good Mustang is an OLD Mustang.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> for our retarded dads
> fix or repair daily
> found on road dead
> found in retards driveway
> ...


 I got one
First On Race Day
btw...doesnt chevy stand for: Cheap Heap En Vatos Yard
and doesnt GMC stand for:Garage Man's Companion


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

ford sucks

and anstey is that a 3000gt in your avatar??


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> ford sucks


 Have you ever owned a Ford? What are you basing that statement on?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

talk about killing his thread.


----------



## msryry (Dec 13, 2003)

Follow the rules, pal. Respect the members of the board!


----------



## amanpkeeper (Dec 7, 2003)

msryry said:


> Your truck is f*cking stupid. $50K...for a piece of American sh*t. Hope you have fun hicking it in that thing. Please attach pictures of your mullet to this thread also.


 And he lives with his parents. Hmm... i wonder if that money could have been spent better elsewhere.

Ford rocks though. If it drives it drives.


----------



## msryry (Dec 13, 2003)

Ford: f*cker Only Runs Downhill
A automobile that needs constant attention and care to prevent it from falling apart.
See also: Mustang


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

msryry said:


> Your truck is f*cking stupid. $50K...for a piece of American sh*t. Hope you have fun hicking it in that thing. Please attach pictures of your mullet to this thread also.


 What do you drive?


----------



## msryry (Dec 13, 2003)

I drive a practical non-american car...That doesn't cost $50K


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

msryry said:


> I drive a practical non-american car...That doesn't cost $50K


 good answer!


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

anstey said:


> hays98 said:
> 
> 
> > anstey said:
> ...


 i had a 03 cummins but the wife didnt like it so i traided it for a toyota camry








o'well that truck was awesome and that was the 3rd diesel i have owned 1st was a 93' than a 94' and the 03' these trucks were awesome on power you cant put down a cummins look at all the tractors that have cummins in them they are the best engin out there hands down. you hear more about the fords break downs b/c the always say how strong and good there trucks are and then sh*t happens and people jump all over them i dont blame you for sticking with ford you have to you work for them. the cars i like more i had a 93 stang 5.0 very nice car i have had just about any car and truck out there fast and slow mint to sh*t and all in all to each is own.


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> ford sucks
> 
> and anstey is that a 3000gt in your avatar??


 Thats my 02 Mustang Bullitt.....








Ryan


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

sweet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

msryry said:


> A automobile that needs constant attention and care to prevent it from falling apart.


 As I said earlier, I own two Ford Explorers and I haven't had any problems with either of them beyond normal maintenance. Each vehicle has well over 100K miles on it too. My b/f's father once owned a Ford van that went for well over 300K miles and it's still going. My parents had a Blazer that was constantly breaking down. They claimed to hate Fords too, but gee, wouldn't ya know that they always came crawling to me to borrow my damn truck when theirs was in the shop!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

msryry said:


> I drive a practical non-american car...That doesn't cost $50K


 My practical non-American cars (see Hondas) costed me MUCH more to maintain than my Fords!!!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

fords fords fords..... what can u guys say about this one?


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

All you haters can suck my dick














Just cuz you drive a POS or dont even have a car doesnt give you the right to talk sh*t. Dont be jealous cuz you cant afford something like that. And yes I live at home. I am only 20 and my parents just bought a huge ass house so I would be stupid to move out on my own. Ill mink it until I get the 10% down for a home loan. It might take another year or 2 but I am not dumb enough to move out and throw my money away every month by paying rent. Oh and btw, I like mustangs too. I had 2 of em before I got my truck and they are kick ass. I might not be a GM fan but I dont go around talking sh*t on the internet about it to people who drive one. That is just lame


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

camotekid said:


> fords fords fords..... what can u guys say about this one?


 how much does it cost


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

I was jokng about the Ford acronym... We should just applaud kawi for nice self done work on mods


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Your truck looks nice but you opened the door asking what everyone thought...so people did. Not everyone is gonna be a fan and say awesome truck. I myself would never invest $50,000 in any kind of light duty truck. For $50,000 you can get a new H2 Hummer or Cadilac Escalade. Poor choice investing that kind of money in a common truck in my opinion but everybody has there favorites and thats what is important at the end of the day.
So congrats on a truck you have worked hard for!!


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

i only got 35k in mine and it looks like it has more done than that, I will post pics soon

not knocking that bad ass truck, other than the fact it is a ford


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2003)

jdk79 said:


> For $50,000 you can get a new H2 Hummer or Cadilac Escalade. Poor choice investing that kind of money in a common truck in my opinion...


 That's certainly NOT a common truck. That's a great custom truck.

Kawi, you should be proud of the thought, time and money invested into it.

The Hummer H2 is a sham. It's an SUV for accountants and house-wives who really want attention from the other house wives and office workers, but have no constructive way of getting it. So they pay an extra $20,000 to drive to the mall and the office in an over-sized SUV that tries to look like Kawi's truck, but falls pathetically short.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

nice


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> jdk79 said:
> 
> 
> > For $50,000 you can get a new H2 Hummer or Cadilac Escalade. Poor choice investing that kind of money in a common truck in my opinion...
> ...


 Plus I use my truck for dirtbikes and stuff. You cant exactly take 3 bikes tents, ice chest and a bed full of supplies to the sand dunes with an H2.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Here are some close up pictures of my suspension


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Fox air bump stops


----------



## newportman (Dec 14, 2003)

Now these are trucks:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Definitely not a chick magnet!


----------



## newportman (Dec 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Definitely not a chick magnet!


 Are you attracted to men with large pickup trucks?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

newportman said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely not a chick magnet!
> ...










Not with the ones you posted..


----------



## newportman (Dec 14, 2003)

Those are fine automobiles.


----------



## oggietiu (Nov 4, 2003)

anstey said:


> InIndiana said:
> 
> 
> > Ford=fix or repair daily
> ...


 Nicely done ryan. I also work for Ford and I am Proud of it and its long History and Heritage. F-Series is the worlds best selling truck to date. Nothing else come close.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

newportman said:


> Those are fine automobiles.


 You need to get out more then!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> newportman said:
> 
> 
> > Those are fine automobiles.
> ...










so true!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

cars are mens' extension of their dicks! hehehehehe.....
:rasp:


----------

